# Cristales líquidos, displays



## anajesusa (Ene 4, 2011)

Hola, no se si es tan de actualidad, pero quería aportar algo referente a este componente que los que hacemos algo de electrónica usamos bastante seguido, los cristales líquidos.
Se llaman asi porque precisamente son líquidos, lo que pasa es que lo vemos como un vidrio porque el liquido este esta encerrado entre dos vidrio polarizados, cruzados uno polarizado horizontal y el otro vertical, obviamente si este cristal líquido no estuviera la luz no debería pasar, pasa que este líquido gira la luz y permite que esta se vea.
entre esos dos vidrios polarizados ademas hay dos capas de oxido de indio que es transparente pero conductor , de un lado esta el dibujo con las pistas y del otro es un electrodo común.
Estos líquidos tienen moléculas muy alargadas o formando discos (como si fuera una caja de fosforos, donde cada fósforo es una molécula) y entre ellas estan unidas por fuerzas muy débiles las que al aplicarle una corriente o calor modifican el estado de una molécula respecto de la otras variando sus propiedades ópticas.
Hace poco hice un curso docente y preparé un pequeño trabajo práctico con estos curiosos y útiles líquidos los invito a verlo en mi blog http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2010/11/16/cristales-lquidos/









Además les comentaré luego una prueba extra que hice ayer


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 5, 2011)

La verdad no tenía idea de como funcionaba, es más, nunca me lo pregunté 

Y ya se me está ocurriendo que hacer con alguno de esos, una especie de antejo regulable para ir a pescar y no me moleste el reflejo!
Gracias por los datos.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 5, 2011)

Se pueden hacer varias cosas con los vidrios polarizados, un polarímetro por ejemplo.
Es muy interesante la ciencia de los materiales, se diseñan moléculas especiales para determinado fin, como este tipo de líquidos.
Me comentaron que son bastante tóxicos estos líquidos por las dudas si se rompe el display y se derrama no meterlo en la boca para ver si es rico


----------

